# install sun sparc ultra5



## philo_neo (Jun 21, 2009)

hello, I would like to install freebsd on an ultra station 5, j' have to download the distribution for sparc, but in the boot j' do not arrive has to start CD of boot. t' can; one m' to help when with walk? 


Philippe


----------



## Oko (Jun 21, 2009)

philo_neo said:
			
		

> hello, I would like to install freebsd on an ultra station 5, j' have to download the distribution for sparc, but in the boot j' do not arrive has to start CD of boot. t' can; one m' to help when with walk?
> 
> 
> Philippe



Sparc stations have different (better) boot sequence than x86. 
Brake into firmware PROM. Type


```
{ok} boot cdroom
```

The rest of installation looks the same as x86. When you finish
halt the machine and brake into PROM again.
In order to boot next time from the hard disk just put the path to your kernel. 


```
{ok} setenv boot-file bsd
```


----------



## philo_neo (Jun 22, 2009)

can you tell me about bootfile on freebsd 7.2 lastversion

syl
philo


----------



## Oko (Jun 22, 2009)

philo_neo said:
			
		

> can you tell me about bootfile on freebsd 7.2 lastversion
> 
> syl
> philo



No, I am an OpenBSD user. I can tall you everything about OpenBSD boot process. By the way OpenBSD has far, far better support for Sparc than any other OS except Solaris 10.


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have 6.4 running on a Ultra 5, and see no support issues.
What problems do you run into with FreeBSD on SPARC Oko?


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

bigrob76 said:
			
		

> What problems do you run into with FreeBSD on SPARC?


For me it was the lack of wifi support in the latest release. Hopefully it will change in 8.0


----------



## juliamccorben (Nov 25, 2009)

a search on the topic leaded me here, i have the same problem, no wifi support. still no solution found


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 26, 2009)

bigrob76 said:
			
		

> What problems do you run into with FreeBSD on SPARC Oko?



Only one problem... and that is that the SPARC commit team hasn't been whipped into submission by Theo


----------



## winstonw (Jul 17, 2010)

*ultra 2*

FreeBSD and NetBSD both stopped responding during install, so I installed OpenBSD, which unfortunately doesn't have a driver for my Creator Pro that does DRI or Xv. <edit>I should note, OpenBSD runs without locking up</edit>

When compared to Solaris or even Linux, BSDs are lacking comparable multiprocess and SMP performance *perceived by the end user.* The only BSD project I've seen a huge push is DragonFly.

I think I might just install Solaris again.


----------

